# Advice on what to see in Croatia



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Currently in Italy close to the Slovenian border. I have a good idea on what I want to see whilst in Slovenia but after that I plan to visit Croatia (late August) and I'm looking for advice on campsites and places I simply must see. 

I already know I want to visit Plitvice for sure and I gather Camp Korana seems the campsite most recommend?).

I'm also thinking of Pula, Rovinj, Split and Dubrovnik. Never been diving before but would be keen to try snorkelling parhaps, any advce on the best place to do it?

Any help anyone can give would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There are lost of BIG sites along the Istrian coast, directly on the water. Whether you'd get on some (or find a decent pitch) in the peak season is questionable? Pula is a fascinating place - a working town / port, and it has loads of history, including the ampitheatre - unmissable.

WE did Istria a few years back, but didn't have time to go as far as Dubrovnik or the islands - would like to get back there 8)


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm seems Croatia is not as popular as I'd hoped from the lack of response. I guess I will have to look at the forum in more detail and hope that the information in the older posts is still current.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Croatia what to see*

We are all just too busy I guess, or away on our own hols? Here, we have an impending wedding and lots of relatives here and arriving!

However,
Croatia is fabulous, eau de nil coloured sea, white beaches, little towns clustered on headlands . . .

We found the further S. you go the less tourists there are, the more unspoilt it is.
Try to do some island -hopping by ferry, you can't buy tickets in advance, just turn up at the office on the quay, it is simply a beautiful sea to wander around in.

Do what we didn't do, catch a ferry to Dubrovnik leaving your van parked at Cavtat - the guidebooks will tell you the details.

A great book for the journey is Black Lamb Grey Falcon by Rebecca West, also part of Fitzroy Maclean's Eastern Approaches was in and around Korcula and Vis.

More later, if I have time . . .!

Helen


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi 

Lake Bohinj has a nice camp site at foot of the lake.

We stayed at a small family run campsite called "camp Jessonova" just outside Sibenik on the way to split.

Don't forget to check your insurance if driving to Dubrovnik on motorway as you pass through a small section of Bosnia.

Have fun.

K1m


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The drive down the coast road from Rijeka to Zadar was something we liked. Go from north to south so that you are on the right side for the viewing points.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Croatia, what to see*

Also, forgot to say . . .

We visited Dubrovnik on a Saturday in late May, and chatting to a shopkeeper, found that 4 cruise ships were in that day . . . there did seem to be rather a lot of tourists!

He showed us a calendar, of which days the boats were in - possibly visible online at google.hr . . . anyway, worth choosing your day . . .

Helen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just come back from visiting Dubrovnik. Found it much busier but it was getting towards peak holiday season. We last went there in 2006 and the intervening years don't seem to have changed it that much. The dock area had been tidied up/improved and I expect the motorways have been extended, other than that my 2006 report >here< is probably still valid.

peedee


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,



A lot of folks are away just now which is why not many have responded but I will .Swim in the adriatic nude and you will never wear a cozzi again.




norm


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For in depth info on Croatia see http://www.langdale-associates.com/croatia_2008/croatia.htm

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Krka lakes and waterfalls are wonderful - even in mid summer - just inland around 15 miles from Sibinek, between Zadar and Split

http://www.find-croatia.com/nationalparks/krka.html


----------

